# Neoprene Booties left at Bailey TO



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Where they the tall rubber ones?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

PM'ed


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Come on Hojo....sheep reference...I don't have your stankin booties.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

JDHOG72 said:


> Come on Hojo....sheep reference...I don't have your stankin booties.



See, that's why we didn't get the joke. YOU are the sheepf*cker, not Hojo


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh crap... um... when I have sex with the sheep, do they wear the booties? Are they to help with the reach around. I'm so confused.

And on a side note... those booties are really rank. Hope that helps identify them.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Now I am confused....what else would you have sex with besides sheep? You some sort of pervert or something?


----------

